# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Donacija sjemena za ženu bez partnera - gdje u Europi?

## ina33

Dragi svi,

sve piše u naslovu topica. Znam da je jednom bilo i da je iskrsnulo da se u bližem okruženju (osim Makedonije) to ne može napraviti. Ali, ako ste što dodatno čule, pls recite.

Znači, žena traži kliniku u kojoj bi se mogla podvrgnuti postupku IVF-a s doniranim sjemenom, a nema partnera.

Hvala!

----------


## Charlie

Znam da ima u Rusiji - St. Petersburgu i Moskvi, i taj dio "zdravstvenog turizma" im je vrlo razvijen, dolazi navodno masa žena iz drugih zemalja.

----------


## Beti3

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56286-s...i-banka-sperme
evo, tu je nedavno bila tema.

----------


## bubana

ovdje na ovom linku  imas info za  Univ. Kliniku u Belgiji ... pozdrav

http://www.brusselsivf.be/

----------

